# Change in the 1st class lounge rules?



## Jim G. (Feb 19, 2014)

Yesterday I received my Select + package. My benefits said I was entitled to access all the lounges. Last year it said I could bring one guest or my immediate family. Nothing said about guest or family this year. That could be a difficult situation. Thoughts?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 19, 2014)

When I went into the Acela Lounge in BOS last year (not select +, just traveling in a sleeper), the rules said I was allowed one guest and I brought my niece. Looks like that is still the rule. They may feel it unneccessary to repeat, since the rules & privileges are posted here (well, for Club Acela anyway -- "similar" for other lounges??). I'd like to know if anyone sees something better.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't realize that in case of Club Acela, I can bring in one guest if I use my Select + Card, but two guests if I use my United Club Card. Good to know.


----------



## Jim G. (Feb 19, 2014)

In last years book it clearly said one guest or immediate family. A week ago today a friend and I went to the Chicago Auto Show. I went to the Metropolitan Lounge to wait for Lincoln Service home. I showed my Select + card to the women at the desk and she said, "What about him". I said, "He's my guest". After a few choice words and a small discussion she said, "OK this time, but not next time". Needless to say I was embarrassed. What the heck is going on!


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2014)

Jim G. said:


> In last years book it clearly said one guest or immediate family. A week ago today a friend and I went to the Chicago Auto Show. I went to the Metropolitan Lounge to wait for Lincoln Service home. I showed my Select + card to the women at the desk and she said, "What about him". I said, "He's my guest". After a few choice words and a small discussion she said, "OK this time, but not next time". Needless to say I was embarrassed. What the heck is going on!


It's Chicago Metropolitan lounge, which has always thought that it is a law unto itself, depending on which side of the bed the agents there woke up on that morning.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 22, 2014)

Jim: The policy did not change. I guess it's just a matter of brevity in that particular material you were reading. The anecdote in Chicago just demonstrates an agent that needs some training.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anthony said:


> Jim: The policy did not change. I guess it's just a matter of brevity in that particular material you were reading. The anecdote in Chicago just demonstrates an agent that needs some training.


The "training" need never ceases to amuse me. How many hours of "training" is needed to explain a half dozen relatively simple rules. We're not teaching someone to operate an ACS-64.

Here's an easy solution: have a cheat-sheet taped to the desk which lists the permissible ways to access the lounge with the guest privileges for each. On the other hand, if a local agent simply refuses to apply the rules because they don't like the rules or whatever, then there is a way to handle that as well. Maybe they would enjoy working the baggage room for a while?


----------



## Anderson (Feb 23, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Jim: The policy did not change. I guess it's just a matter of brevity in that particular material you were reading. The anecdote in Chicago just demonstrates an agent that needs some training.
> ...


Well, and if they're a continual problem after enough documented complaints, even with a powerful union that's usually grounds for dismissal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the most Unpleasant Lounge Dragons (Name omitted to protect the Guilty) was moved to the Back Room to be a Ticket Handler! The Baggage Room or even the Coach Yard! might be even a Better "Attitude Adjustment" Assignment! It's Not Nuclear Physics!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 23, 2014)

Bad Amtrak employees should transfer to freight. That way, they can yell at the freight all they want. I'm sure it won't mind.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 24, 2014)

The yard would be an especially effective assignment in Chicago in January. Plus they need all the help they can get.


----------



## rtabern (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep, having more problems with some of the new lounge folks in Chicago... AGAIN. I showed my new Select Executive card last week and the woman behind the desk said, "I don't know what that is". Around that time, one of the more senior agents came back into the lounge and said, "It's ok, he's a regular" and waved me in. Agreed. Why cant they have a cheat sheet?? Even better, a small cardboard display on the counter that shows the cards. It would serve as a reminder to employees AND maybe encourage people who are borderline Select/Select + to take some extra rides to get the added perk of the lounge. This comes from the same lounge employees who laughed to me about not posting anything that they were opening at 6am and also that BC passengers are allowed to have lounge access because they "wanted to keep people coming in down". UGH.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2014)

rtabern said:


> Yep, having more problems with some of the new lounge folks in Chicago... AGAIN. I showed my new Select Executive card last week and the woman behind the desk said, "I don't know what that is". Around that time, one of the more senior agents came back into the lounge and said, "It's ok, he's a regular" and waved me in. Agreed. Why cant they have a cheat sheet?? Even better, a small cardboard display on the counter that shows the cards. It would serve as a reminder to employees AND maybe encourage people who are borderline Select/Select + to take some extra rides to get the added perk of the lounge. This comes from the same lounge employees who laughed to me about not posting anything that they were opening at 6am and also that BC passengers are allowed to have lounge access because they "wanted to keep people coming in down". UGH.


Rob: Why not send this to Anthony/AGR Insider as a PM on AGR Forum/Flyer Talk! Sounds like CHI is falling back into the Same Old Ways! hboy:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 7, 2014)

So I guess if you're not a regular then the card probably won't help you get in. Maybe Amtrak should just stop publishing benefits that their own employees will routinely refuse to honor.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 8, 2014)

rtabern said:


> Yep, having more problems with some of the new lounge folks in Chicago... AGAIN. I showed my new Select Executive card last week and the woman behind the desk said, "I don't know what that is". Around that time, one of the more senior agents came back into the lounge and said, "It's ok, he's a regular" and waved me in. Agreed. Why cant they have a cheat sheet?? Even better, a small cardboard display on the counter that shows the cards. It would serve as a reminder to employees AND maybe encourage people who are borderline Select/Select + to take some extra rides to get the added perk of the lounge. This comes from the same lounge employees who laughed to me about not posting anything that they were opening at 6am and also that BC passengers are allowed to have lounge access because they "wanted to keep people coming in down". UGH.


I haven't even better idea. Why doesn't one of our crack AU members make up a sheet like that? print it off on their color printer, put it in a clear plastic sheet protector, and next time they are at the Metropolitan lounge in Chicago, surreptitiously tape it to the counter? DONE!


----------



## PaulM (Mar 24, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> On the other hand, if a local agent simply refuses to apply the rules because they don't like the rules or whatever, then there is a way to handle that as well. Maybe they would enjoy working the baggage room for a while?


Whoa! I frequently have to go down into the bowels of CUS to pack a bicycle. The staff down there has always been the model of good customer service. Let's don't introduce the lounge attitude down there.


----------



## Ben_G (Apr 13, 2014)

Sure sounds like the same old same old in Chicago. I had a round with them over passes I got with points couple years back. First they were no good....but this time only...must have been the same person the wording was the same. On the return trip the pass was OK but just for me not the wife, that was until a senior agent overheard the conversation and stepped in to correct the agent. Made the call to CS and it cost them $75 voucher. Enough call's someone someplace should get the message I would think.


----------



## benale (Apr 15, 2014)

I will be in Chicago next week. I'm a select member and I want to use my one day admission pass to the Metropolitan lounge. I'll be travelling with my girl friend. The pass doesn't say anything about a guest. Is it even worth bothering trying to get her in? We are travelling in coach both ways.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2014)

If you read the T&C on the back it says good for admission for the bearer and One Guest!

Of course some of the Desk dragons in CHI still seem to have attitudes so you will have to show them the back of the pass if you get one of these "I know Best!" People!


----------

